# TORONTO | Dundas Square Gardens | 156m | 48 fl | U/C



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

*Address*: 200 Dundas East
*Developer*: Easton's Group
*Architect*: Page + Steele | IBI Group Architects

Just another filler coming to T.O. 46 storey tower + 16 storey podium.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I guess that's Dundas East and Jarvis, northeast corner. I can see the old Sears HQ on Jarvis depicted above. I'm surprised we're seeing more new proposals given the inventory of current proposals on the table. Aren't there something like 130 towers at the proposal stage in Toronto right now? The majority of them are condos.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ There are so many condo projects, it's amazing.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm in the Toronto section almost every day and there are some I'm not aware of. Every once in a while I stumble upon a building that's already 20 floors high that I'd never heard of.


----------



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

To be called '*Dundas Square Gardens*'. Nothing to rave about - just some infill in a "somewhat" dreary area.


----------



## SmilodonFatalis (Feb 5, 2014)

6/10


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The first renderings have this on the northeast corner of Dundas and Jarvis. The one above has it on the southwest corner. This is artistic license taken to the point of deception and dishonesty. :nuts:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Old Hilton is being demolished to make space for the new tower. Photo by ShonTron, UT.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShonTron, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

*TORONTO | Dundas Square Gardens | 145m | 45fl | Demo ‎*










Skycandy, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShonTron, UT


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Dundas Square Gardens by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

04/01/19










by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

16/02/19










pic by Rascacielo at UT

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ardens-156m-50s-gupta-ibi-group.18070/page-39
[


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Please merge
*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943291


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ardens-156m-50s-gupta-ibi-group.18070/page-42


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 8, 2021:*
Toronto Skyline by Timothy Neesam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/11

Untitled by Carolyn, on Flickr


----------

